# Another insurance question.



## Gip (Jan 6, 2019)

Driving Uber and Lyft for about a month but that came to a stop when I found about the little or almost no coverage for the driver, hopefully I will soon be taking care of that with rideshare insurance which at least covers me during the 1st period. 
So now to the rider, how is the passenger covered for injuries in case of an accident?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Gip said:


> Driving Uber and Lyft for about a month but that came to a stop when I found about the little or almost no coverage for the driver, hopefully I will soon be taking care of that with rideshare insurance which at least covers me during the 1st period.
> So now to the rider, how is the passenger covered for injuries in case of an accident?


The passengers in your vehicle are covered, along with anyone else injured in a crash in which you are at fault. Damage to other vehicles/property is also covered. You can look up your state to find a description of coverage here:
https://www.uber.com/newsroom/certificates-of-insurance-u-s-ridesharing

You are wise to have stopped driving until you get good insurance with ride share coverage.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Gip said:


> Driving Uber and Lyft for about a month but that came to a stop when I found about the little or almost no coverage for the driver, hopefully I will soon be taking care of that with rideshare insurance which at least covers me during the 1st period.
> So now to the rider, how is the passenger covered for injuries in case of an accident?


Remember that even if you have additional ride share coverage for stage 1, the rideshare coverage does not cover doordash, caviar, postmates and Grubhub.


----------



## Gip (Jan 6, 2019)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Remember that even if you have additional ride share coverage for stage 1, the rideshare coverage does not cover doordash, caviar, postmates and Grubhub.


Thanks for the tip, not that I'm interested in any of those just yet but I would have thought it covers them all.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Gip said:


> Thanks for the tip, not that I'm interested in any of those just yet but I would have thought it covers them all.


Just my two cents worth, but I think it has something to do with regular auto policies containing exclusions for commercial use such as passenger transport for hire, or food, newspaper or package delivery. Then an exception 
was made because the bulk of the exposure and risk was thought to be on Uber/Lyft.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Gip said:


> Driving Uber and Lyft for about a month but that came to a stop when I found about the little or almost no coverage for the driver, hopefully I will soon be taking care of that with rideshare insurance which at least covers me during the 1st period.
> So now to the rider, how is the passenger covered for injuries in case of an accident?


If you are on an active on-app trip, they go through the one they booked the trip with

If you are accepting cash customers/not going through either app you go to jail (depending on what state your in this is a possibility) and your customer sues you. (this is pretty much universal)


----------

